
Finding government customers with BigQuery and 17 years of federal contracts - anton_tarasenko
https://github.com/antontarasenko/gpq/blob/master/notebooks/contracts_for_vendors.ipynb
======
anton_tarasenko
Mobile-friendly version:

[http://nbviewer.jupyter.org/github/antontarasenko/gpq/blob/m...](http://nbviewer.jupyter.org/github/antontarasenko/gpq/blob/master/notebooks/contracts_for_vendors.ipynb)

